# Acender/piscar/ ligar/ o farol do carro?



## sambistapt

olà amigos!

My boyfriend was in his car when he saw me leaving my house he *flashed the lights.

*Meu namorado estava no carro e quando me viu saindo de casa ele *ligou/acendeu/piscou *o farol(luzes) do carro.

 Qual das opçoes se enquadra melhor no meu exemplo?

Valeu,

Sam


----------



## mglenadel

Nesse caso, "piscou" o farol.


----------



## Janeca

sambistapt said:


> olà amigos!
> 
> My boyfriend was in his car when he saw me leaving my house he *flashed the lights.
> 
> *Meu namorado estava no carro e quando me viu saindo de casa ele *ligou/acendeu/piscou *o farol(luzes) do carro.
> 
> Qual das opçoes se enquadra melhor no meu exemplo?
> 
> Valeu,
> 
> Sam



Em Portugal, também diríamos qualquer coisa como:

«O meu namorado estava no carro e, quando me viu sair de casa, *fez sinais de luz com os faróis*.»

Abraço


----------



## Uarth

Janeca said:


> Em Portugal, também diríamos qualquer coisa como:
> 
> «O meu namorado estava no carro e, quando me viu sair de casa, *fez sinais de luz com os faróis*.»
> 
> Abraço



Concordo com essa tradução.
'Piscou os faróis' soa um tanto estranho para mim, não lembro de já ter escutado tal expressão.


----------



## Istriano

'Piscou os faróis' soa normal para mim.
*fez sinais de luz com os faróis*. soa muito técnico (uma auto-escola).


----------



## englishmania

Também nunca ouvi _Piscou os faróis_. _
Ligou/acendeu os quatro piscas/o pisca _(com outro sentido!) já me soa bem.

_Fez sinais de luzes _soa-me bem.

No contexto apresentado, esta expressão (sem "com os faróis") parece-me adequada. É o que dizemos em Portugal quando se ligam e desligam as luzes rapidamente de forma a que nos vejam, para chamar a atenção. Pelo menos acho que sim.


----------



## Tagarela

_Piscar o farol _costuma ser usado em relação a ultrapassagens. Quando o motorista que vem atrás está mais rápido e quer que o outro saia da frente é normal dizer "_O carro de trás piscou o farou para mim_". Tá certo que em alguns casos você pode estar na pista da esquerda (a mais rápida), na velocidade limite e algum apressadinho ainda piscar o farol pra você, só que a questão aí já não é mais linguística


----------



## englishmania

Penso que isso também se chama "fazer sinal de luz" (ou "mandou-me os máximos"?).
E, para ultrapassar/virar, "dar o pisca".

Back me up....


----------



## Uarth

englishmania said:


> Penso que isso também se chama "fazer sinal de luz" .
> E, para ultrapassar/virar, "dar o pisca".
> 
> Back me up....



Concordo plenamente.


----------



## GOODVIEW

mglenadel said:


> Nesse caso, "piscou" o farol.



Eu também diria dessa forma. Há inúmeros exemplos no Google.


----------



## englishmania

Não sei se posso afirmar isto, mas o que me parece é que "piscar o farol" é uma expressão apenas usada no Brasil.

Portugueses, confirmem ou desmintam.


----------



## Audie

englishmania said:


> Penso que isso também se chama "fazer sinal de luz" (ou "mandou-me os máximos"?).
> E, para ultrapassar/virar, "dar o pisca".


'_Mandou-me os máximos_' ? Isso é o máximo! O que '_máximo_' tem a ver com faróis?


Tagarela said:


> _Piscar o farol _costuma ser usado em relação a ultrapassagens. Quando o motorista que vem atrás está mais rápido e quer que o outro saia da frente é normal dizer "_O carro de trás piscou o farou para mim_".


Mas, quando quem pisca é o carro que cruza com o nosso numa rodovia, também é normal ouvirmos do motorista do nosso carro: "_Bota o cinto aí, todo mundo!" _

Ou seja, Sam, também acho que '_piscou os faróis_' é o mais comum. Mas já ouvi também algo parecido a 'f_azer sinal com os faróis'_.


----------



## Carfer

englishmania said:


> Não sei se posso afirmar isto, mas o que me parece é que "piscar o farol" é uma expressão apenas usada no Brasil.
> 
> Portugueses, confirmem ou desmintam.



Também acho que cá não se usa, e ainda menos no singular.



Audierunt said:


> '_Mandou-me os máximos_' ? Isso é o máximo! O que '_máximo_' tem a ver com faróis?
> Mas, quando quem pisca é o carro que cruza com o nosso numa rodovia, também é normal ouvirmos do motorista do nosso carro: "_Bota o cinto aí, todo mundo!" _
> 
> Ou seja, Sam, também acho que '_piscou os faróis_' é o mais comum. Mas já ouvi também algo parecido a 'f_azer sinal com os faróis'_.



Simples! OS faróis têm três posições, consoante a intensidade da luz que projectam: mínimos, médios (luzes de cruzamento) e máximos. Como é que vocês dizem aí?


----------



## Janeca

englishmania said:


> Também nunca ouvi _Piscou os faróis_. _
> Ligou/acendeu os quatro piscas/o pisca _(com outro sentido!) já me soa bem.
> 
> _Fez sinais de luzes _soa-me bem.
> 
> No contexto apresentado, esta expressão (sem "com os faróis") parece-me adequada. É o que dizemos em Portugal quando se ligam e desligam as luzes rapidamente de forma a que nos vejam, para chamar a atenção. Pelo menos acho que sim.



Tem toda a razão. O «com os faróis» é redundante e, pior, não se usa...


----------



## Janeca

englishmania said:


> Penso que isso também se chama "fazer sinal de luz" (ou "mandou-me os máximos"?).
> E, para ultrapassar/virar, "dar o pisca".
> 
> Back me up....



E, pelo menos na minha família, como expressão equivalente de «Mandou-me os máximos», também usamos o figurativo «Abriu-me os olhos», que, em contexto de condução nocturna, não pode ter outro significado.


----------



## marta12

Eu não digo "dar o pisca" digo "pôr/pus o pisca"

Aliás, "fazer pisca".
Em Portugal já quase ninguém faz pisca.


----------



## Dona Chicória

Olá.

Carfer:

dizemos farol alto, farol médio e farol baixo (ou lanterna). Já fui multada por trafegar em via urbana (cidade) com farol alto (que seriam restritos às estradas).
Usa-se também luz alta, baixa ou média . Cf em http://forum.jus.uol.com.br/134879/uso-de-iluminacao-veicular-a-noite/


----------



## mglenadel

Que eu saiba é Farol Alto, Farol Baixo e Lanterna.


----------



## anaczz

mglenadel said:


> Que eu saiba é Farol Alto, Farol Baixo e Lanterna.


 
Também conheço assim.


----------



## Rikas

Em Portugal os nomes para os faróis dos carros são - máximos, médios, mínimos - do mais forte para o mais fraco.

Concordo que em Portugal a expressão correcta seria "fez-me sinais de luz", sendo que, muitas vezes na oralidade há quem diga "fez-me sinal de luzes".


----------



## Francisco_

A meu ver... tal como já mencionado, cá em Portugal usa-se "sinais de luzes" com naturalidade. "Piscar", neste contexto, soa mal. Usa-se "pisca" nos automóveis porque chamamos de "pisca-pisca" às luzes de mudança de direcção. Mas para os faróis usamos "fazer sinais de luzes".


----------

